# RIP: Cinder



## sabbath999 (Feb 19, 2009)

Cinder, a favorite chimp at the St. Louis Zoo, died unexpectedly.

She was 14 years old.

Cinder was completely hairless. She had "she had a condition called Alopecia universalis. An autoimmune disease, it also occurs in about 2% of the human population" according to information from the zoo's website.

Here is a shot I took of Cinder in March of last year (previously posted here):


----------



## KvnO (Feb 19, 2009)

That's too bad.  

This really shows how physically strong these apes can be.

Do you know the average life-span of a chimp?


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 20, 2009)

45 in the wild - 53 in captivity.

This would be about the equivalent of a 20 year old girl in human years.


----------



## Eldrich (Feb 20, 2009)

sabbath999 said:


> died unexpectedly.
> She had "she had a condition called Alopecia universalis. An autoimmune disease, it also occurs in about 2% of the human population"


Was her death not related to her condition?  

Sad story. The picture is powerful because her condition of being hairless really makes the similarities to humans show. If you were to look just at the shoulder and arm, and change the color, I think you would not be able to tell it from a humans.  A buff human at that!


----------

